# Tire Covers



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Do tire covers do anything for your tires if they are not exposed to direct sunlight? I bought a set of 4 covers, but only two tires are exposed to the sun when it is stored in my yard. If I'm camping, two of them are covered by the slide, so I don't see to use more than 2 ever. What do y'all think?


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Tire covers protect against direct and indirect UV light. Reflected sunlight has UV light in it, too.

Since the covers are so cheap, and very easy to install, I suggest you use them. A set of 4 tire covers costs less than one TT tire and you've already bought them! If they extend the useful life of the TT tires even only one year, you're way ahead of the game. Deferring a $500 purchase for TT tires for a year seems good to me!

During the summer, I flip the covers over the tires but don't bother crawling on the ground to hook up the bungee cords that snug them down. Unless we get horrendous swirling winds, that's fine. For the 5 or so months of winter "storage", the covers are bungee-corded in place.


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. You're right, I already have them, so I might as well use them.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Joe/GA said:


> Thanks for the reply. You're right, I already have them, so I might as well use them.


Just be carefull taking them off and watch your hands. You live in the same region I do and I've camped over your way. The Black Widow spiders seem to absolutely love the shelter of the underside of these campers around the wheels and with wheel covers it's an oppurtunity for an ugly hanfull.---Mike


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Rule # 1: Never camp with black widow spiders.

Rule # 2: See Rule # 1.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

hautevue said:


> Rule # 1: Never camp with black widow spiders.
> 
> Rule # 2: See Rule # 1.


HeHeHeHeHe. Totally agree, got tagged by a juvenile on the inner thigh last fall and it had me miserable all day. High heart rate, sweats, thought I was guna turn into Spiderman. Just glad it wasn't a big female. ---Mike


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

When storing your OB outside, I'd recommend using tire covers, but probably not when you're camping for a few days.

I'd recommend using gloves when removing the tire covers after they've been on for a while, it may limit unwanted attention from creepy crawlers.

Lastly, don't forget to keep a tire cover on your spare tire, which is probably exposed to more sunlight than the rest of your trailer tires combined.


----------



## ZHB (Mar 17, 2009)

Does Armor All on the tires help extend their life any?


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

[/quote]
Just be carefull taking them off and watch your hands. You live in the same region I do and I've camped over your way. The Black Widow spiders seem to absolutely love the shelter of the underside of these campers around the wheels and with wheel covers it's an oppurtunity for an ugly hanfull.---Mike
[/quote]
Thanks Mike! I live on a wooded lot and I've seen my share of Black Widows. However, I might have pulled the covers off without thinking. Since you've told me this, I believe I'll always be careful.


----------



## my3chis (Sep 2, 2010)

mmblantz said:


> Thanks for the reply. You're right, I already have them, so I might as well use them.


Just be carefull taking them off and watch your hands. You live in the same region I do and I've camped over your way. The Black Widow spiders seem to absolutely love the shelter of the underside of these campers around the wheels and with wheel covers it's an oppurtunity for an ugly hanfull.---Mike
[/quote]

Haven't had problems with spiders but DH found a wasp nest in our propane cover earlier this year. OUCH!


----------



## SlowerLower (Oct 26, 2010)

I recommend tire covers. After two years of sitting in the sun, I began seeing sidewall cracking and it cost me a set of tires. I bought a set of tire covers and have not seen any evidence of cracking in the new tires after two years (and my tires stay pretty clean, too). I am a true convert.

With regard to spiders and wasps...I always wear gloves when removing my tire covers. I bought a nice set of mechanics gloves from PepBoys to wear when I am setting up and breaking down the camper. Aside from keeping your hands clean (the covers get dirty), they protect your hands from scrapes, scratches, bugs, and hitch dirt. At the very least, wearing these gloves makes you look like a pro (if such a standard actually exists).

Cheers!


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Speaking of gloves for set up/tear down, etc.: I find that work gloves are too restricting of my fingers.

My solution was to buy a box of 100 latex exam gloves that are not sterile, so they are cheap. 100 cost me like $5. I use two to hitch up, do the work, etc. and they keep my hands clean but I can feel with my fingers. Then I toss them into the trash--they are so cheap I don't even consider reusing them...

Besides, you meet nice people when they walk by and see me wearing purple nitrile exam gloves!!!


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

I wear out tires before they even have a chance for UV damage. 25,000 miles so far and haven't even hit the 6 month mark.







Had one blow out already. :-( One other tire is pretty worn looking. Just got the tire pressure monitor to watch for the next one.


----------



## muttbike (Apr 27, 2009)

My idea for a set of tire covers has a picture of an axle on concrete blocks on the outside of the tire cover. Give the Outback a nice ******* trailer park look.









JR


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

I didn't have covers for the first year or so and after 2 years I had to replace the tires from dry cracks on them.
The covers now are on at all times while the trailer isn't moving.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

ZHB said:


> Does Armor All on the tires help extend their life any?


Dont use it. It contains petroleum and can actually shorten the life of your tires. There are some makers of UV repelant for tires and those do a good job. I use nothing except to clean them and keep them covered when parked at home.


----------



## Ish (Jun 15, 2010)

battalionchief3 said:


> Does Armor All on the tires help extend their life any?


Dont use it. It contains petroleum and can actually shorten the life of your tires. There are some makers of UV repelant for tires and those do a good job. I use nothing except to clean them and keep them covered when parked at home.
[/quote]

Actually Armor Allcleans and protects against UV. Do you have a link that supports your conclusion that it actually shorts the life of a tire? I'd be interested in understanding more. If you want to use something a little better, give Megs gold class endurance High Glossa try.


----------

